# White Juan 95.5 cm



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

I dont know if any1 put pics or chated about this yet but this is the biggest one in my life time i was running a cat 420E and the boss said lets give up by 7am and was going to put us up for the day in a motel but i said no i want to go to my own bed he said ok so off i went man the drifts where like 10ft tall in some places on the way home


ps i want 1 more b4 i go tymusic


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

That strom was one I will never forget we had difts that made my jeep look like a tonka.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The dog didn't really seem concerned. That's alot of snow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pictures....thats alot of snow!


----------



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

I plowed in that storm - it wasn't fun in a 3/4 tonne GMC, lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Glad that Alberta Clipper stayed up by you. 

I thought a White Juan was same as a White Russian drink


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*cool story*

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/web/imagepopup.php?imgname=WhiteJuan_4.jpg&title=Click the image for a look at the ferocious winter storm dubbed White Juan - The Weather Network&lang=en&wid=2507


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

cookie;590221 said:


> I plowed in that storm - it wasn't fun in a 3/4 tonne GMC, lol


I hear that......the snow was hard packed....18 hrs that day......:salute:


----------

